# Test freak!! Any good?



## Darth1436114831 (Mar 8, 2012)

Been given a pack of test freak by pharmafreak, has anyone used it? How is it or can you recommend any better supplements??


----------



## DinoT1985 (Mar 21, 2012)

ZMA, good for sleep but useless as a test booster (zinc might give a slight boost to older males).

As far as I'm aware, Methyl Gallate Ester only increases bioavailability, so the "testosterone matrix" name there is a bit weird.

There's no conclusive evidence that Tribulus Terrestris boosts testosterone. However it is really good for increasing libido and causing erections.

(S)-2,3-Dihydro-5,7-Dihydroxy-2-(3-Hydroxy-4-Methoxyphenyl-4-H-1-Benzopyran-4-One = Hesperetin. There actually is some evidence of it acting as an aromatase inhibitor.

5,7-Dihydroxy-2-(4-Hydroxyphenyl)-4H-1-Benzopyran-4-One = Apigenin. Some good evidence for its use in testosterone enhancement. You can read good write up here: http://appliedergogenics.blogspot.co.uk/2010/06/apigenin-can-make-you-star.html

Trans-3,5,4\'-Trihydroxystillbene = Resveratrol, good ingredient as an antioxidant and other benef not so much for boosting test.

Overall I would look elsewhere for something better formulated. What is your age?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

DAA is worth a try, its very cheap and seems to work, well its given me massive balls and loadsa extra dressing for the salad.


----------



## Darth1436114831 (Mar 8, 2012)

DinoT1985 said:


> ZMA, good for sleep but useless as a test booster (zinc might give a slight boost to older males).
> 
> As far as I'm aware, Methyl Gallate Ester only increases bioavailability, so the "testosterone matrix" name there is a bit weird.
> 
> ...


I'm 30 thanks for the info, where do you get your info from. I'm kinda new to this so I just want to know what I'm doing before I'm doing it lol


----------



## Darth1436114831 (Mar 8, 2012)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> DAA is worth a try, its very cheap and seems to work, well its given me massive balls and loadsa extra dressing for the salad.


Thanks, getting the impression that theses test booster are not up to much? Can you suggest anything better that I can look up? Thanks


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Not really, test boosters have a mild effect, at best, on test levels. For the money your not gona beat AAS for muscle growth. If your not up for AAS then spend the money on some extra food, protein......


----------



## DinoT1985 (Mar 21, 2012)

Biotivia Bioforge Pro Max, Driven Sports Activate Xtreme, Core Nutritionals Core Test, Athletic Edge Nutrition APE and MAN Sports Prometheus Rising all have excellent logging history as well as bloodwork posted.

Price wise Prometheus Rising is excellent value for a brand product considering the doses and ingredients.

Of course they don't compare to AAS/Prohormones but it's one path to take if you don't/arent ready for them.


----------



## Darth1436114831 (Mar 8, 2012)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Not really, test boosters have a mild effect, at best, on test levels. For the money your not gona beat AAS for muscle growth. If your not up for AAS then spend the money on some extra food, protein......


Will do some research on that thanks


----------



## Darth1436114831 (Mar 8, 2012)

DinoT1985 said:


> Biotivia Bioforge Pro Max, Driven Sports Activate Xtreme, Core Nutritionals Core Test, Athletic Edge Nutrition APE and MAN Sports Prometheus Rising all have excellent logging history as well as bloodwork posted.
> 
> Price wise Prometheus Rising is excellent value for a brand product considering the doses and ingredients.
> 
> Of course they don't compare to AAS/Prohormones but it's one path to take if you don't/arent ready for them.


Thanks alot! Got a lot to look up now


----------



## DinoT1985 (Mar 21, 2012)

I only just saw your other question. My info I get from research, a lot of it lol.  I read things on forums like this since 2005, cross reference them on other forums and research/studies posted on pubmed and other literature sites. Also from related blogs from the likes of Patrick Arnold, Anthony Roberts etc.


----------

